# I asked for a 'diet' coke......GRRRRRR :(



## Sugarbum (Feb 1, 2010)

I just got home from the pub. I was 5.7mmols before I left, had a gin and slim (I saw the bottle and it was slimline) and then a "diet" coke. I thought it tasted nice (!) it must have been ordinary coke because my BM is now 19.9mmols 

I am already bad and paranoid about those soft drink handheld button pushing thingymajigies to dispense soft drinks in pubs. Now this is going to make me WORSE 

It probably doesnt have much to do with diabetes how angry this has made me, more about how I perceive others and my low level of tolerance for incompetence, but this has really made me blow a gasget. Im trying so hard for a better HbA1c perhaps I'm getting a little too desperate.

Sorry, I needed to get that out my system.

Rant over


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I just got home from the pub. I was 5.7mmols before I left, had a gin and slim (I saw the bottle and it was slimline) and then a "diet" coke. I thought it tasted nice (!) it must have been ordinary coke because my BM is now 19.9mmols
> 
> I am already bad and paranoid about those soft drink handheld button pushing thingymajigies to dispense soft drinks in pubs. Now this is going to make me WORSE
> 
> ...



maybe its time one of these journalists who like to write about D did an investigation about this...anyone got any contacts ?


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2010)

How annoying i bet at least half of us have come up against that problem , i think tez has the best idea where he uses a ketostix or maybe test strip(cant remember which) and tests the drink but of course if the coke is mixed with something else guess it dont work but i think am has hit upon something interesting there it would be good to send a journo of some type into some of the more popular resturent establishments and do a report on each. I knwo a few have had issues with macdonalds and i once had to tell o/h to get me a new drink that was witherspoons


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 1, 2010)

That sucks. Been the victim before, and one occasion was out with my mum and brother and we all ordered diet cokes, was good that I realised that we'd been given normal coke or we could have all ended up high.You could sue them, like this guy did in the US http://forums.childrenwithdiabetes.com/showthread.php?t=14299&highlight=lawsuit


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh Sugarbum, I so understand... I've had that happen to me a few times, and you just feel rubbish afterwards! I'm not very good at telling what's diet or not (especially with Pepsi), but I think I'd feel a bit self-conscious sticking ketostix or test strips in my drink in the pub!

I have gone back to bar staff before and explained why it's so important to give diet drinks when they're ordered, and they're always mortified at their mistakes. Once I emailed the manager at a hotel after my stay there, and asked them to tell the bar staff about how important it is to make sure drinks really are diet, and they sent me a nice reply saying they would highlight it. I like to think I'm slowly re-educating bar staff round the country...


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 1, 2010)

Pigeon said:


> I like to think I'm slowly re-educating bar staff round the country...



Maybe we need to make the next meet a diabetic bar crawl? In the name of education of course!


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

i think i contact that writer Dawn ? who was looking for a story about schools what d'ya think folks ?


----------



## aymes (Feb 1, 2010)

sofaraway said:


> Maybe we need to make the next meet a diabetic bar crawl? In the name of education of course!



Now, there's an idea.....


----------



## rachelha (Feb 1, 2010)

It has happened to me before too, I ended up at 24!  Hope you have got our levels back down again sugarbum.


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

i sent her a email shes a freelance writer so asked if she or any one she knows would be interested in investigating this story...


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 1, 2010)

did someone say pubcrawl???


----------



## Steff (Feb 1, 2010)

weklll dome am


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh my god, you guys ARE amazing.....

I honestly dont know what I would do without your support and understanding, you really dont know how much it means to me, ta muchly.

Pigeon, thanks for your understanding and I really like your comment. I think I will look at this pub online and see if I can contact them. Possibly you have given me the idea to put this grievance to rest in my mind, thanks.

Im glad (not in a bad way) that it has happened to other people too because my non-pancreatically challanged friends think I am very anal about seeing bottles of ''slimline' tonic I'm sure.

Im down to 14.8mmols. I did a good workout at the gym today and my treat was to have a pot of banoffee weightwatchers desert so I decided to 'go bonkers' and have it anyway 

Thanks again.


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Oh my god, you guys ARE amazing.....
> 
> I honestly dont know what I would do without your support and understanding, you really dont know how much it means to me, ta muchly.
> 
> ...



glad you on your way down sugar....the difference in you having your pud is it was your choice to have and so were in control of how to deal with it...the coke ...well its actually criminal IMO  xxx big hugsxxxx


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 1, 2010)

Glad to have been of support!

In case it helps you draft it, here was my email:

Hi there,

I stayed at the XXXXX Hotel the weekend of 17-19th April
for the a conference. I have to say it was a very nice
hotel, the rooms were clean and pleasant, the food was excellent and
the staff were very accomodating, so thank you.

I would just like to give some feedback for the bar staff, to ask that
they make sure that diet drinks are served when they are asked for. I
have type 1 diabetes, and asked for Diet Pepsi at the bar. I double
checked with the bar staff that I had got a diet drink, and they
confirmed it was. Unfortunately when I checked my blood sugar before
bed that night, it was the highest it has been in the past year! It
was definitely not a diet drink that I was provided with. Fortunately
I was able to take more insulin to address this, but other people with
diabetes who take different medication may not be able to adjust so
easily, and it could make someone ill.

I have no other complaints about what was a very good stay, but please
could you remind staff on the bar about making sure to serve diet
drinks when requested - the customer may not be just trying to lose
weight, it may be a medical requirement"

Their reply was:
"Good Morning,,

I have just read your E Mail to our reception relating to your stay at the Conference.

Please accept my apologies for the incident with relation to the Diet Coke, I will ensure that all the team see your E Mail and realise the importance of these things!

On a more positive note I am pleased you enjoyed your stay and the Conference, we all hope to welcome you back to the Hotel next year."

Contacting them and getting a nice response definitely helped diffuse my anger at what had happened!


----------



## Pigeon (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes, and an educational bar crawl sounds like a good idea!


----------



## Hazel (Feb 1, 2010)

like others I too have been caught out - now I pay the extra to buy bottled or canned diet drinks

OK shouldn;t have to, but I would rather be safe


----------



## am64 (Feb 1, 2010)

excellent template pigeon that is very useful


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 1, 2010)

Thats a great letter pigeon, thanks for sharing.

I was already to go for it and it turns out they dont have a website for their pub, through google at least. Shame. Reading your response makes me feel a bit of justice though so ta anyway!

Am64 you are so right. My sugars are higher than the 14 now definately, Im so thirsty following my weightwatchers pud! But Im not going to deny myself such little pleasures! I am in control.

I think your idea on an article or survey, maybe even a poll on this website regarding how many of forum-ites believe they have been served the wrong drink would be interesting. Silly me, thought the reason it tasted different was that for once, the diet coke wasnt watered down in this pub! Wrong!


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 2, 2010)

I posted about this a couple of days ago. If a soft drink does not test negetive with Diastix make a fuss! I wonder if it is an issue for enviromental health? It took me a couple of days to settle down as  over corrected, went hypo and then rebounded. Grrr....


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

environmental health or what about trading standards ?


----------



## twinnie (Feb 2, 2010)

thats happened a few times to me too i now order if in mcdonalds etc bottle of water and if out i get bottles and cans of diet


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 2, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> I posted about this a couple of days ago. If a soft drink does not test negetive with Diastix make a fuss! I wonder if it is an issue for enviromental health? It took me a couple of days to settle down as  over corrected, went hypo and then rebounded. Grrr....



Oh Falcon, I have copied you! I over corrected and at 1.45am this morning I woke up in hypo with 2.0mmols and I had over-corrected in my haste to feel better.

I would love to see DUK or another big charity pick this up as a campaign or something....sending information to retailers or suppliers for their barstaff as a reminder. That would seriously impress me....


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> environmental health or what about trading standards ?




Hey hon, 

Thats a great thought...I know nothing about that kind of thing. I will keep glued in case anyone does and posts some info.

I am seriously impressed with your forward and pro-active thinking on this problem sweety!

x


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> Hey hon,
> 
> Thats a great thought...I know nothing about that kind of thing. I will keep glued in case anyone does and posts some info.
> 
> ...



well it seems to be happening quite reguarly now and its SO dodgy i hate it when people take the P****** so to speak ....going to do some googling !
hope you feeling better now xxx Big Hugs XXX


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok sent this to federation of food and drink manufacturers and now on a mission....

"I am a Diabetic and part of a diabetic support forum . There has recently been a number of reports of issues surrounding the mixing up of 'diet' and full sugar drinks on automatic drink hoses as used in many pubs restuarants and fast food outlets ....This is extremely dangerous for Diabetics and we are looking for advice on how to highlight the problem ....can you help at all?"


----------



## rachelha (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> ok sent this to federation of food and drink manufacturers and now on a mission....
> 
> "I am a Diabetic and part of a diabetic support forum . There has recently been a number of reports of issues surrounding the mixing up of 'diet' and full sugar drinks on automatic drink hoses as used in many pubs restuarants and fast food outlets ....This is extremely dangerous for Diabetics and we are looking for advice on how to highlight the problem ....can you help at all?"



go girl!!!!  good on you.


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

sent to consumer direct aswell xx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> sent to consumer direct aswell xx



well done!!!!! You should also mention the pipe changing fiasco at KFC


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> well done!!!!! You should also mention the pipe changing fiasco at KFC



ooooooh yes that will be defo included ...at mo im looking for advice then think i should contact the press.....which one?? cos this scam needs to be exposed ....


----------



## Kei (Feb 2, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I was already to go for it and it turns out they dont have a website for their pub, through google at least. Shame. Reading your response makes me feel a bit of justice though so ta anyway!



Call me old-fashioned, but how about printing it out and posting it?    An innovative approach that we used to call "writing letters".  

I'm glad this forum exists.  As I read the posts I learn more and more about what I need to be aware of when taking F out and about.


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

Kei said:


> Call me old-fashioned, but how about printing it out and posting it?    An innovative approach that we used to call "writing letters".
> 
> I'm glad this forum exists.  As I read the posts I learn more and more about what I need to be aware of when taking F out and about.



I will do that when i get the information on the action that can be taken...


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

I mentioned wanting to start a diet drinks campaign ages back, and have done nothing with it. Shame on me. I vote writing to the One Show, and coming up with some sort of campaign graphic for us with blogs to post, and people with facebooks to post on their 'boxes'.


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

sounds good SH ive just emailed the British soft drinks association .....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I mentioned wanting to start a diet drinks campaign ages back, and have done nothing with it. Shame on me. I vote writing to the One Show, and coming up with some sort of campaign graphic for us with blogs to post, and people with facebooks to post on their 'boxes'.



ooooooooooooo OneShow!!! They'd definitely do something I think!!!

I'm up for blog writing too

Is there a facebook group for this?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll make one! On it!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

sent to Matthew wrights agent  .....now to the one show !!


sent!!!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Actually, what do we want to call this?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> sent to Matthew wrights agent  .....now to the one show !!



Yes, let's appeal to Dominic Littlewood!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Actually, what do we want to call this?



the "give me diet coke you muppet" society?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel we should kill two bird with one stone, and say 'whilst you're at it, can we have a better sodding selection of diet drinks?!'


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> the "give me diet coke you muppet" society?



hahhaaaa DIET DRINKS are for life not just for fun XXX


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

After all, they only give us one option most of the time, so they should really get it right!


----------



## katie (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I mentioned wanting to start a diet drinks campaign ages back, and have done nothing with it. Shame on me. I vote writing to the One Show, and coming up with some sort of campaign graphic for us with blogs to post, and people with facebooks to post on their 'boxes'.



dom littlewood has type one, so you could play on that fact


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

"The Diet Drink Awareness Society - diabetes and full sugar drinks don't mix"


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Yup. That's always been my plan, anyway!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

katie said:


> dom littlewood has type one, so you could play on that fact



i didnt know that im going to look up his agent brill info katie


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Yeah, he's fairly active in campaigning as well, so he'd be good to try and approach.


----------



## katie (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> i didnt know that im going to look up his agent brill info katie



contact details: http://www.dominiclittlewood.com/contact.html


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 2, 2010)

This is brilliant!!!!

This particular pub has NO alternative for "diet" drink in a bottle, like many places. Apart from tonic. Its poor.

Kei, I know what you mean, but Im of the virtual world!  could "write" a letter now if you gave me a course in it!! Haha, bad isnt it? 

Sam, love the suggested name of your group. I can see it on a protest plackard as we speak...."Give me a DIET coke you muppet"!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

sent to Dom Littlewoods agent !!!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

I've created a facebook group! Those of you who I'm facebook friends with should be getting invites now. Invite all your friends, then let's get organised.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've created a facebook group! Those of you who I'm facebook friends with should be getting invites now. Invite all your friends, then let's get organised.



yeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've created a facebook group! Those of you who I'm facebook friends with should be getting invites now. Invite all your friends, then let's get organised.



Is it an open group? If so whats it called & I will come join it too!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> Is it an open group? If so whats it called & I will come join it too!!



http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/group.php?gid=316737847666&ref=nf


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> http://www.facebook.com/?ref=home#/group.php?gid=316737847666&ref=nf



Thanks  I have joined


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Good on you!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive had a response from Dom littlewoods agent ....
" have you contacted the Diabetic charieties about this? " 

Im off on the supermum trip shopping and kids picking up but will think of suitable response....unless anyone else has any ideas...at least contact has been made !
back soon x


----------



## cazscot (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've created a facebook group! Those of you who I'm facebook friends with should be getting invites now. Invite all your friends, then let's get organised.





Joined, and invited all my friends (not that I have that many  )


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

ok folks have replied to Dominic Littlewoods agent

Dear Hilary 
Thank you for your quick response. The forum I am involved with is supported by DUK ' www.diabetessupport.co.uk' and this is something that we have been talking about for a while since one member whilst working at a KFC discovered that the pipes had been switched as a joke by other employees ...it seems to be a regular occurrence with other members writing in and posting about the hyper's they experienced as a consequence of this. Apparently DUK did look at it a while ago, but we have set up a Face book group and trying to raise awareness again. I have written to Federation of food and drink ,as well as the British Soft Drinks Association, and the consumer council for their advice regarding this sort of thing. 
We thought that Dominic , being a diabetic would be concerned as well and be interested in this sort of thing as an investigation. 
with kind regards 
Amanda Minett. 

i let you know if anymore comes of it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> ok folks have replied to Dominic Littlewoods agent
> 
> Dear Hilary
> Thank you for your quick response. The forum I am involved with is supported by DUK ' www.diabetessupport.co.uk' and this is something that we have been talking about for a while since one member whilst working at a KFC discovered that the pipes had been switched as a joke by other employees ...it seems to be a regular occurrence with other members writing in and posting about the hyper's they experienced as a consequence of this. Apparently DUK did look at it a while ago, but we have set up a Face book group and trying to raise awareness again. I have written to Federation of food and drink ,as well as the British Soft Drinks Association, and the consumer council for their advice regarding this sort of thing.
> ...



that is utterly freaking fantastic!!!! Well written and to the point (and hell yes to the minett )

I'll be defo writing the blog post later on. But first housework. Yuck housework lol


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Awesome, Am. You should post this in a discussion on the FB group, so that people on there, and not here, know the deal


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Awesome, Am. You should post this in a discussion on the FB group, so that people on there, and not here, know the deal



i don't know how tooooo


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

go to the 'discussions' tab on the page, from where it says 'wall, info' etc, and start a discussion


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

ive invited dom littlewoods agent to join the diet drink awareness !!! and also asked him to be my friend...well ya never know!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Worth a try!

People that I'm thinking it would be useful to approach, to try and get their stance on the matter:

Coca-Cola
Pepsi
KFC Customer relations

Possibly contact Watchdog?

I hope that people like Becca and Adrienne can help give us some advice, since they were heavily involved in getting Change4Life to change that horrid advert, if I recall? Could do with some pointers!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

good point...i check out some googling tomoorow and yes please any one who can help please do!! i checked DUK web found nothing re campaign for this type of thing in past.... couldnt find a contact us  link suitable...but boy folks they got loads of jobs !!! but will research tomorrow i love researching xx


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just had a diet coke. It passed the Diastix McTest. Could be interesting to organise a McBlitz one day where a number of us check our local branch the same day!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Just had a diet coke. It passed the Diastix McTest. Could be interesting to organise a McBlitz one day where a number of us check our local branch the same day!



Great idea ....something we could aim for in this campaign.....select a date get anyone involved ...this is now sounding like a real campaign !!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

this is brilliant!!! Really brilliant!! 

I'm up for ratting some places out.

Definitely get on to KFC customer relations an also the big companies like coca cola. 

though the KFC contact us page is awful  no address for complaints or anything decent


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

SUCCESSSSSSSSS dominic littletons agent is going to forward my emails to ....DOMMMMMM yeah fingers crossed folks   xxxx


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2010)

yey, well done you

You'll be on TV yet - a very worthwhile cause

Hazel


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> SUCCESSSSSSSSS dominic littletons agent is going to forward my emails to ....DOMMMMMM yeah fingers crossed folks   xxxx



that is utterly freaking fabulous!!!!!!!! Maybe we'll end up on the one show???


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

blog post on the way re this


----------



## cazscot (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> SUCCESSSSSSSSS dominic littletons agent is going to forward my emails to ....DOMMMMMM yeah fingers crossed folks   xxxx





Fantastic!  Fingers and Toes crossed  x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

blog post done  http://www.talkingbloodglucose.com/2010/02/diet-drink-awareness.html


----------



## rossi_mac (Feb 2, 2010)

Well done to you all. I admire your get up and go attitude

If there's anything a simple bloke can do to help just ask


----------



## DanW81 (Feb 2, 2010)

been reading this story past few days and now its happened to me!

stay at hotel throughout week most weeks cause of work and last night ordered my normal pint of diet coke to take back to room (which i do practically every night), went to bed with a level of 6.5, all good. Wake up and its 17!!!! have no idea why!

Then tonight i do the same and i saw he had done a normal coke, not diet. so i said can i have  diet like normal and then he says you didnt have diet last night! 

so at least i know why it was mega high in the morning now!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

DanW81 said:


> been reading this story past few days and now its happened to me!
> 
> stay at hotel throughout week most weeks cause of work and last night ordered my normal pint of diet coke to take back to room (which i do practically every night), went to bed with a level of 6.5, all good. Wake up and its 17!!!! have no idea why!
> 
> ...



Dan that is utterly disgusting! You should have complained to the blokes manager!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> blog post done  http://www.talkingbloodglucose.com/2010/02/diet-drink-awareness.html



I've done mine too

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/diet-drink-awareness-campaign.html


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

You guys are made of awesome.

Am, that's great news. What we want to do is come up with some sort of telephone script for contacting Customer Care lines, and what have you, and a kind of press release. 

Will hop-to with that.

And Northe, and Sam, thanks for the blog posts, will read them when I've put my pasta on to boil


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Northe, I LOVE the poem. Would you mind if I put it on the FB group info?


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

your blogs and poetry are fantastic...lets hope we start something rolling folks xxx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Northe, I LOVE the poem. Would you mind if I put it on the FB group info?



Be my guest!


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2010)

Have posted on my profile and so there should be an influx of people joining too...


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> You guys are made of awesome.
> 
> Am, that's great news. What we want to do is come up with some sort of telephone script for contacting Customer Care lines, and what have you, and a kind of press release.
> 
> ...



SH keep in contact ....email maybe better for drafts of letters press releases .....need to think how to organise this ...i pm u my email we go from there xxxx


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 2, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've done mine too
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/02/diet-drink-awareness-campaign.html



Dan what a nightmare! How very dare they?

I have spent the evening in the Brixton Ritzy bar, opersite from the offending pub of last night that started this fiasco....in deep conversation about all this business....the person I was with was furious I dont seem to declare my diabetes in these situations as I dont like to disclose.....If I had a nut allergey and we were out for an indian you wouldnt think it unreasonable to ask then would you? Well its a good point. 

For the first time in my diabetic life I told a server today. She didnt have a diet tonic, and I was pretty sure they had some in the bar downstairs. I oped for a diet coke reluctantly (her hand went for the god-forsaken coke gun again!) and suddenly caught myself looking like a difficult customer. I apologised, didnt mean to be awkward but I have diabetes. She was so pleasant, told me to have a seat while she checked downstairs and sure enough, slimline which she served me to my seat. She doesnt know it, but she has given me some peace about last nights event and anger. But possibly, Ive learned a lesson instead of getting angry at others, I need to take better care of myself.

Hey-ho.

What a great campaign and Im loving the energey on this thread!

BTW, Someone mentioned watchdog, Id bet they would be all over this one like a rash. I have been involved in two things that they have covered and they are great people, very easy to deal with and get great responses. I did it though their website and they phoned me back.


----------



## Cate (Feb 2, 2010)

I've just joined the FB group too 

If you want help with proofing press releases etc then give me a shout, I used to work in Comms departments for big companies before I started being a full time mummy!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

Cate said:


> I've just joined the FB group too
> 
> If you want help with proofing press releases etc then give me a shout, I used to work in Comms departments for big companies before I started being a full time mummy!



cool cate your on board xxxx any more contacts or expertise please post XXX or ideas xxx

sugar good idea re watchdog i'll get the email off tomorrow xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't mind drafting some stuff, and calling/emailing people either. Love my work in that it's V flexible!


----------



## RachelT (Feb 2, 2010)

I reakon the cause of my last really big freak out (i think it covered on here somewhere, my freak out usually do...) was full sugar coke. My friend bought it for me and although i think she knows i'm not drinking non-diet soft drinks (coz she's heard me complain about it enough) i think the bar staff messed up. I ended up with a 19 ish and vow never to go to that damned restaurant ever again! Besides, it was an "all you can eat buffet" place and that's just asking for trouble if you ask me.
I've joined, i'm not a fan of diet coke and it seems that in most places it's the only option... Do you think there's any chance we can get whoever to make diet cherry 7up?
And i never knew Dom was diabetic...

Rachel


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Diet cherry 7up....yum. I miss diet vanilla coke, to be honest!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

am, i'll happilly sit down and write some stuff


----------



## Hazel (Feb 2, 2010)

diet versions of irn bru, ginger beer, orangeade, lemonade


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> am, i'll happilly sit down and write some stuff



defo sam your blogs and knolwedge of how to use the www will be invaluable xxx


----------



## Becca (Feb 2, 2010)

We used to go in the Toby Carvery where we lived and it was nightmare.  There was no sugar free options for Rose (she won't drink fizzy.)  So, she used to drink water, and for a 7 yr old, that's not really appealing   They have however recently introduced fruit shoots so that's something....


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 2, 2010)

am64 said:


> defo sam your blogs and knolwedge of how to use the www will be invaluable xxx



fab  drop me a pm as and when you want anything doing


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 2, 2010)

Becca said:


> We used to go in the Toby Carvery where we lived and it was nightmare.  There was no sugar free options for Rose (she won't drink fizzy.)  So, she used to drink water, and for a 7 yr old, that's not really appealing   They have however recently introduced fruit shoots so that's something....



Wow, that's harsh. I haven't been to one in ages, but I love Toby Carvery as well!


----------



## am64 (Feb 2, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> fab  drop me a pm as and when you want anything doing



will do xx


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hazel said:


> diet versions of irn bru, ginger beer, orangeade, lemonade



Sadly diet does not always mean sugar free, some are merely reduced. Check the labels and if dispensed Diastix it.

I am getting this tune in my head "Do the Diastix Dip" to the tune of Funky Gibbon! LOL!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Sadly diet does not always mean sugar free, some are merely reduced. Check the labels and if dispensed Diastix it.
> 
> I am getting this tune in my head "Do the Diastix Dip" to the tune of Funky Gibbon! LOL!



Sounds like another poem in the offing!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

Up to 99 members on the Facebook page!


----------



## sofaraway (Feb 3, 2010)

joined up and will invite all my diabetic friends


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 3, 2010)

I spread the word on my FB profile last night & discovered that I have a friend with diabetes that I didnt know about. Random!! 
Anyway at least 2 of my friends have joined & I am going to ask everyone again & even if they can just put it on thier profile pages like I have and then spread it outwards that way. The group size in just one day is amazing. 
I was also going to ask our md is I could pop something on our yammer feed at work so people in the company can also join & tell friends about it. And then there is the weight Watchers website which I am about to out a post on & a photography forum too! Fingers crossed the little that I can add will help spread the wordsome more.

Also if I can help in anyway let me know. Im good with photography, websites & data manipulation (not many useful skills I know but anyway..)


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Up to 99 members on the Facebook page!



good stuff folks...im designing a logo today...will post up ideas later


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

*Diet Drink Awareness Campaign*

im going to post it on the pen forum i a member of, mainly american but hey lets go global! 
also i was thinking last night and i actually have a contact for the 
MD of Mcdonalds uk ...i used to work in the same school that his girls went to and a good friend is a good friend of theirs (told you i live in a posh area hehee)....it would be a good PR excercise for Mcd to be involved with .....no promises but ....we can only try x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi am - moved your post into the General section, replies to links aren't allowed! Would be great to bend the ear of Mcd MD!


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Hi am - moved your post into the General section, replies to links aren't allowed! Would be great to bend the ear of Mcd MD!



soz north i hadnt realised id posted off subject oppss xx going to make a phone call to my friend xx


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> im going to post it on the pen forum i a member of, mainly american but hey lets go global!



So far I have been defeaned by the silence on both the ww forum & my photography forum! Hopefully over lunchtime people will notice them & come join us  Or maybe there just arent any diabetics online on either of those sites!


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done everyone for getting so far with this.  Just joined the FB group 

NiVZ


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

am64 said:


> im going to post it on the pen forum i a member of, mainly american but hey lets go global!
> also i was thinking last night and i actually have a contact for the
> MD of Mcdonalds uk ...i used to work in the same school that his girls went to and a good friend is a good friend of theirs (told you i live in a posh area hehee)....it would be a good PR excercise for Mcd to be involved with .....no promises but ....we can only try x



I'm going to email you later am, but I had a similar thought about McD on my way to work this morning. I'm thinking we should hold fire with any more contact until we can do the stuff I talked to you about on pm?

However, DOES anyone have any similar sort of contacts? Pub owners, High ups in restaurant/bar chains? Soft drink companies?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm going to email you later am, but I had a similar thought about McD on my way to work this morning. I'm thinking we should hold fire with any more contact until we can do the stuff I talked to you about on pm?
> 
> However, DOES anyone have any similar sort of contacts? Pub owners, High ups in restaurant/bar chains? Soft drink companies?



i used to work for McDs so I could probably be able to get a hold of someone, be in store managers or beyond. I'm sure Simon at Melksham McDs would be more than willing to help out.

As for KFC, I'm not entirely sure how I'd go about contacting them. Their website doesn't have an email for contacting head office/PR

Am/SH pm me if you like and i can try sort out contacting these peeps


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I'm going to email you later am, but I had a similar thought about McD on my way to work this morning. I'm thinking we should hold fire with any more contact until we can do the stuff I talked to you about on pm?
> 
> However, DOES anyone have any similar sort of contacts? Pub owners, High ups in restaurant/bar chains? Soft drink companies?



cool SH im thinking about logo...you know the symbol for glass half full
\-/ but should be wiggly line in middle but can see that on my keyboard ..... then on the middle line write SUGAR FREE ?  comments please


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

KFCs rubbish contact page

http://www.kfc.co.uk/contact-us/

i imagine contact would be done for them through the YUM company. But there isn't a uk page for them...and again, no email on the contact page


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

logo ideas ( if they post!) the middle line should be wiggly .....
SORRY DELETED PICS AS NEED THERE ATTACHMENTS SPACE !


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

ok found the wiggly line will re do ignore previous post xx


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

COMMENTS PLEASE this is just a simple idea quicky done but needs refining


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

Few More 
For Consideration.... I Think This Has A Better Wiggly Line


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

i think i like the last one best but to fill the glass with the sugar free ? even more...its simple easy to reproduce and we can all use the \~/ sign !!
Right off to eat xxx


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the top ones on each am


----------



## Hazel (Feb 3, 2010)

I prefer the last one - but all are good

Quite the genius - good luck with the campaign, you are doing a fab job

Hazel


----------



## Cate (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the last one too - it's good having the "sugar free" bit appear to be part of the drink, IYSWIM?  Better than it appearing above or below the image, especially as in printing if the logo was cropped, those would be the first bits to go (by mistake, of course...).


----------



## katie (Feb 3, 2010)

oh yes and the last one.


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the one where the sugar free? fills the glass

Nice work, simple and very effective!


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm not ignoring this, am, I'm just having a detailed think about it


----------



## PhilT (Feb 3, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> I like the one where the sugar free? fills the glass
> 
> Nice work, simple and very effective!


 
I like that one too.

We should get them made into badges and wear them, I bet we would get a few comments on them from people wondering what they were in aid of.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

We're thinking of going along those lines actually, Phil!


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

becky - just out of curiosity, who is your 'we'? i'd love to be more involved, if there's anything i can do?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Well a lot of the organising has been done by Am and myself, but we totally want more help, that's brill! 

Is there anything in particular you'd like to help with?  Thanks for your blog post, by the way!


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

honestly - i'll do anything you need doing! it's a subject close to my heart (which i know is true for all of us!) so i'll do anything i can to help! i don't have any useful contacts unfortunately, but i'm happy to send emails, help promote the cause, etc...?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic!

Actually, something I'm after, which I don't know if it's up your street, was anyone who'd be willing to find some statistics about the number of people with diabetes in the UK, and projections for how many there will be in 5 or 10 years. I think NICE is probably the best place to look for these? That site confuses the heck out of me though!

Also if anyone knows a good online survey/poll site, that would be great too


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

give me half an hour and i'll find that all out for you!


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

has anyone emailed DUK/JDRF about it?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Not yet. I'm thinking to hold off contacting them until we've got some figures and a press release. That's what I'm after the NICE details and a poll site for! lol 

You are a star! Thanks for keeping me talking on FB last night, just to go OT for a moment


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

a press release! crikey! how will we go about that? (can you tell i'm totally new to this?!)

i've just pm'd you some stuff i've grabbed off the DUK website. i can't quite get the hang of the NICE website...it's so confusing, every search i do doesn't seem to bring up anything useful.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Well I know that Becca has been good at this in the past. Am and Sam are both good writers. I'm actually pretty competent myself. Cate also said she's good with press releases. 

Thanks for the PM!


----------



## shiv (Feb 3, 2010)

great stuff.


----------



## cazscot (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Diet cherry 7up....yum. I miss diet vanilla coke, to be honest!





I used to love Diet Vanilla Coke and Diet Dr Pepper...  I wonder how much sugar was in creamola foam? When I was a youngster that was the only drink I was allowed...


----------



## Steff (Feb 3, 2010)

Id say last one like cate and hazel, great stuff guys im nto on facebook but ill be following your progress with mr littlewood and the likes on here 

Great work xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Fab stuff Steff


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

nothing from mr littlewood yet but...once we get the press release etc ready i know where Mr Mcdonald uk lives and can hand deliver a letter .....


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Hah! That'll show em. We know where they live!


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Hah! That'll show em. We know where they live!



now now SH no mass demonstrations !!! heheee (yet)
my thoughts are to approach McDonalds with the problem and see if we can get them ON BOARD (with promoting the campaign) I am sure they wouldnt like to be seen to not be doing anything, as this is all about raising awareness...and the choices of sugarfree beverages xxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like a good idea.

BTW, when I get home from work, I will be writing you a long email of things that have been going around my head today!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

this has grown by MANY PAGES since i went out 

whats the haps peeps?? what did i miss??


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

I like the last logo best, and the first logo is a close second.

@Becky - What NICE guidelines are you looking for?

NiVZ


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello again,

Backtracked and found the questions 

WHO Diabetic figures
http://www.who.int/diabetes/facts/world_figures/en/

NHS Diabetic Figures
http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/news.php?id=74

1 in 5 UK hospital patients has diabetes
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/healthnews/7061633/One-in-five-hospital-patients-has-diabetes.html

The BBC also say the number has topped 2 million, with another 1 million undiagnosed.  Theres a good breakdown of the figures for England, Scotland, Wales & Northern Ireland from 2005 at the following link (3rd last paragraph): http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/4204830.stm

More useful stuff here, including it costs 6 times more to treat a diabetic patient in hospital than a non-diabetic!
http://www.bddiabetes.co.uk/cgi-bin...DC+Documents/DB1480B55977328100256E35005C8E1F


Also Surveymonkey is good for surveys and PollDaddy does free poll's and surveys.

Hope these help,

NiVZ


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

NiVZ, that is FANTASTIC! Thank you so much. Between what you and Shiv have given me, I've got a good amount to work with


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

You're welcome 

And for pin badges

http://badgesforbands.com/  ?0.24 each min order 120

http://www.bestbadges.co.uk/product...in_how_many_you_want_and_watch_the_price_fall  ?0.20 each, min order 50

NiVZ


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

NiVZ said:


> You're welcome
> 
> And for pin badges
> 
> ...



 i want a baaaaadgggeeeeeeeeee


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Oooh, that's pretty good. At work we use Simoney Badges. I should check how much the last bunch we had done were.


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

@am64 - you wouldn't have 'borrowed' that glass logo from the loading screen of AOL email by any chance would you 

[edit] actually just checked and theirs is smaller, and grey coloured  [/edit]

NiVZ


----------



## NiVZ (Feb 3, 2010)

Had another look at NICE, and they seem to post guidelines and not facts and figures.

They do however point to the NHS Library which had this article on how diabetes is set to double in children

http://www.nhs.uk/news/2009/05May/Pages/Diabetesinchildrentodouble.aspx

NiVZ


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

okay more logo stuff

opps did nt load !!! bear with me folks


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

Yey, good stuff


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

logo ....well spotted NiVZ with a few ammendments ..do you think there is CR on it ...its like one of those  .....\~/ and means half full glass i like the way that we can all adopt it


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

i like the bottom one am

speaking of diet coke. I have some right now...a whole pint of it


----------



## Northerner (Feb 3, 2010)

I prefer the second image am


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 3, 2010)

I've been thinking that we might want to try and abbreviate this. How does DieDrA sound to people? There's nothing online for any organisation with that. Diedra? Also, you can get Diedra.co.uk for ?5 for a year. I'm thinking website for reasons that will become clear once I get home


----------



## twinnie (Feb 3, 2010)

hi there just join the facebook page


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

twinnie said:


> hi there just join the facebook page



great twinnie thanks this is getting rolling

re logo shall we do a poll ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've been thinking that we might want to try and abbreviate this. How does DieDrA sound to people? There's nothing online for any organisation with that. Diedra? Also, you can get Diedra.co.uk for ?5 for a year. I'm thinking website for reasons that will become clear once I get home



THIS IS A BRILLIANT IDEA!

There might be a site you can get it for ?5 for 2 years. Hang on and let me get back to you

www.fasthosts.co.uk - diedra.co.uk is ?5.90 for 2 years. .com is taken though. Ew lol, strange spanish construction site http://www.diedra.com/pro.htm

want anything writing?


----------



## am64 (Feb 3, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> I've been thinking that we might want to try and abbreviate this. How does DieDrA sound to people? There's nothing online for any organisation with that. Diedra? Also, you can get Diedra.co.uk for ?5 for a year. I'm thinking website for reasons that will become clear once I get home



SH we talk later but you also need a rest!!!


----------



## Twitchy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hiya, sorry to come to this so late - fab to see such a campaign starting!! 

Here's another thought re the seriousness of this - if for example in the case of those muppets at KFC switcing the lines, a diabetic had gone in there and asked for a sugary coke because they were going hypo, the end result could have been a collapsed diabetic in the restaurant!  A bit of an unusual scenario possibly (although I must admit to having occasionally been in the situation of running low before a meal & wanting a sugary drink pronto!), but we really do need to be confident about what we're drinking!!  

On the choice side...anyone remember the OneCal drinks you used to be able to get at Superdrug years ago?  As I recall they were the first non "diet coke" fizzy drink I had as a kid - bliss!!   I do get really sick of diet coke- glad it's not just me being fussy!!


----------



## rachelha (Feb 3, 2010)

Twitchy said:


> Hiya, sorry to come to this so late - fab to see such a campaign starting!!
> 
> Here's another thought re the seriousness of this - if for example in the case of those muppets at KFC switcing the lines, a diabetic had gone in there and asked for a sugary coke because they were going hypo, the end result could have been a collapsed diabetic in the restaurant!  A bit of an unusual scenario possibly (although I must admit to having occasionally been in the situation of running low before a meal & wanting a sugary drink pronto!), but we really do need to be confident about what we're drinking!!
> 
> On the choice side...anyone remember the OneCal drinks you used to be able to get at Superdrug years ago?  As I recall they were the first non "diet coke" fizzy drink I had as a kid - bliss!!   I do get really sick of diet coke- glad it's not just me being fussy!!



The choice side of things is particularly rubbish when you are pregnant.  As I am now watching alcohol, sugar and caffeine levels even diet coke is out, so I am pretty much stuck with water.  Why don't more places have diet lemonade/sprite or similar?


----------



## topcat123 (Feb 3, 2010)

*hi*

i find that when im out and about if i am not sure that my drinks is of the diet variety ive away asking my friend or partner to taste it first unless you ve watch your drinks being poured out and know 100per cent.


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 4, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I just got home from the pub. I was 5.7mmols before I left, had a gin and slim (I saw the bottle and it was slimline) and then a "diet" coke. I thought it tasted nice (!) it must have been ordinary coke because my BM is now 19.9mmols
> 
> I am already bad and paranoid about those soft drink handheld button pushing thingymajigies to dispense soft drinks in pubs. Now this is going to make me WORSE
> 
> ...



Sugarbum,
Sorry to here about your problem with the 'diet coke'. I have experience a lot of this over the years and always assume i will be given the wrong drink. Now i ask for a can/bottle, so i can always see what is it i'm getting.

Never liked butter pr margarine personally. Times i've asked for a sanwich with 'no butter'. I recon 50% of time it comes back wrong! Crap service. It's no good for business.
I feel better now too. Thanks for that.


----------



## falcon123 (Feb 4, 2010)

rachelha said:


> The choice side of things is particularly rubbish when you are pregnant.  As I am now watching alcohol, sugar and caffeine levels even diet coke is out, so I am pretty much stuck with water.  Why don't more places have diet lemonade/sprite or similar?




Hi, there is a caffeine free diet Coca Cola available but I have only ever seen it in a few cafes never a restaurant or pub!


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

Finally able to sit down and read all this -- fantastic! Will put up a post too in a day or two...

Have joined on Facebook, which has 187 now!

I can NEVER find anything diet in shops and pubs. Nightmare. All for this. 

So sorry about everyone's experiences. 

I'll do anything I can. Only have limited communications experience (so have only proofed releases!), but can proof like a mad person. Know publishers if we do anything booklet like etc. Decent at copyediting.

How about Justin Webb?


----------



## Patricia (Feb 4, 2010)

p.s. and a big fat YES to badges. They work. I want one.

p.p.s. Like the last image AM -- great work.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Good to know you're up for being on board, Patricia


----------



## Donald (Feb 4, 2010)

rachelha said:


> The choice side of things is particularly rubbish when you are pregnant.  As I am now watching alcohol, sugar and caffeine levels even diet coke is out, so I am pretty much stuck with water.  Why don't more places have diet lemonade/sprite or similar?




probably if asked why they will just say that there not enough demand and only stock what they know will sell.


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2010)

i saw someone on here mention mcdonalds, and just wanted to point out they now do sprite zero, which makes me very happy.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Oooh, excellent!


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2010)

ha, i don't mean 'now do' as in, as a result of this campaign...i think they've done it for a while, but still!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Feb 4, 2010)

shiv said:


> ha, i don't mean 'now do' as in, as a result of this campaign...i think they've done it for a while, but still!



i think they first started doing it around new year 2009


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

shiv said:


> ha, i don't mean 'now do' as in, as a result of this campaign...i think they've done it for a while, but still!



lol! The osmosis effect!


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2010)

i don't know if you've found one already, but i posted on another forum i'm on re: polling websites...someone suggested doodle.com?


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Brill, that's another one we can have a look at


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Yey! We're up to 195 members now. Come on, we can beat that blasted sausage roll. After all, there's actually a POINT to this!


----------



## shiv (Feb 4, 2010)

i've just invited LOADS of my friends list on facebook. that should hopefully bump numbers up a bit


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Cheers love


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

posted on mainly americian/european fountain pen network...in there chatter forum with links to here and the face book xxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome. I was thinking, am - should we put those three variants on a name up on poll and go with the public vote?


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Awesome. I was thinking, am - should we put those three variants on a name up on poll and go with the public vote?



sounds good... also what about logo shall i do a poll on the last 2 i posted


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

What did you think of the one I sent you last night?


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> What did you think of the one I sent you last night?



just checking emails again


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

I also had a rough badge design in mind using your glass symbol. But it's on my laptop at home


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

sent email back...


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

We've Hit 200 Members!


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

BRILLIANT HEHEEEHEE


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 4, 2010)

There you go, I'm number 206, just joined.  x


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

Nice one, Adrienne. I'm so chuffed we're over the 200 mark now


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 4, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Nice one, Adrienne. I'm so chuffed we're over the 200 mark now




Great work you are doing there hon! 

I havent had a chance to invite friends as yet but will do so now. I was wondering if we can evolve this into an online petition for number 10 (like Wallycorkers petition for the test strips?)...sorry if that has already been suggested and Im late in with that suggestion!


I wish I could contribute something useful on the campaign front but I have no clue in that kind of department. Happy to distriubte posters or anything if we get that far!

xx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 4, 2010)

It hasn't been suggested as of yet, and it's a very good one. Will add that to my list of notes


----------



## am64 (Feb 4, 2010)

230 members !!!!


----------



## Sugarbum (Feb 4, 2010)

rawtalent said:


> Sugarbum,
> Sorry to here about your problem with the 'diet coke'. I have experience a lot of this over the years and always assume i will be given the wrong drink. Now i ask for a can/bottle, so i can always see what is it i'm getting.
> 
> Never liked butter pr margarine personally. Times i've asked for a sanwich with 'no butter'. I recon 50% of time it comes back wrong! Crap service. It's no good for business.
> I feel better now too. Thanks for that.



Hi rawtalent,

Thanks for your reply, that gave me a big warm chuckle!


----------



## hellbell84 (Feb 5, 2010)

whats the facebook page?!?!

ive been maoning about this for ages and its great the ball is finally rolling 

WAHOOOOOOOOOOOO


xxxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=home#!/group.php?gid=316737847666&ref=ts

That's the facebook group. Do join and invite your friends


----------



## am64 (Feb 8, 2010)

bump for anyone who hasn't caught this thread and to advise you all to watch the boards as Sacred Heart and I are putting forward a plan of action and we are going to need help !!!!


----------



## MartinX123 (Feb 8, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=316737847666

Link to the group

Cant believe its up to >350 now!  I know a couple of people joined from the ww website after I posted it on there.


----------



## am64 (Feb 8, 2010)

Starbanana said:


> http://www.facebook.com/#!/group.php?gid=316737847666
> 
> Link to the group
> 
> Cant believe its up to >350 now!  I know a couple of people joined from the ww website after I posted it on there.



thanks for that banana im useless at doing links and stuff !!


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

Went out last week and got asked what i wanted to drink by o.h told him and he went to the bar came back with my drink i took one sip and it went straight back into the glass it was vile and full sugar, so I went back to the bar and asked for a diet coke myself , o/h was adament he asked for diet and of course i dont dis-believe him.But when i told the guy behind the bar you would think i had just asked him to shed his clothes for me the way he looked at me but he did it eventually grr.


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

Steff, are you a mind reader? I've just been all the way back looking for this thread, to get stories off it for a letter to Richard Lane! I should have just waited 5 minutes!


----------



## Steff (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Steff, are you a mind reader? I've just been all the way back looking for this thread, to get stories off it for a letter to Richard Lane! I should have just waited 5 minutes!



pmsl Becki im just to good


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

That you are, my love!


----------



## FM001 (Feb 28, 2010)

I try wherever possible to ask for a diet coke in the bottle or can.  I don't trust those modern pumps that dispense soft drinks.  I have also been given normal coke in the past, very annoying when this happens.


----------



## Jimbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Sugarbum said:


> I just got home from the pub. I was 5.7mmols before I left, had a gin and slim (I saw the bottle and it was slimline) and then a "diet" coke. I thought it tasted nice (!) it must have been ordinary coke because my BM is now 19.9mmols
> 
> I am already bad and paranoid about those soft drink handheld button pushing thingymajigies to dispense soft drinks in pubs. Now this is going to make me WORSE
> 
> ...



The only way I found to solve this problem was to order bottles or cans seperately and not poured, then I knew I was drinking diet 'cos it said so on the can or bottle. Otherwise drink iced water with a dash of lime.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Feb 28, 2010)

I hope my story is on here Becky? Just in case not, here again... Had a recent one last friday, where I asked for a diet coke, he said what? I said DIET (LOUDER) coke and I watched him press the button for a fat coke, so I said is that diet? (knowing it wasn't) and he said yes! So I said I watched you press the wrong button, I'm diabetic and having full sugar coke by mistake can make me ill. He didn't seem concerned so I had to say, so can I have a replacement!? Luckily this time I avoided the shock of rocketing sugar levels, but in the days before knowing which button is which on the drinks pump I have had many a time where I've been given a fat coke!!! grrrr 

Hope this helps DIDKA, and don't forget I need my to do list girl xxxxx


----------



## SacredHeart (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, I had yours down. A to-do list will be coming your way shortly, lovely


----------



## am64 (Feb 28, 2010)

SacredHeart said:


> Yep, I had yours down. A to-do list will be coming your way shortly, lovely



hi becky we getting cross wires here sugar bum was collecting that data ...im about 2morrow XX


----------

